# Question about Vibramycin



## Dubaichick (Nov 25, 2010)

Hi
I was for my scan today and I have five follies growing and all about 10 in size. I am day 5 into injections of gonal F 600 a day. First scan they noticed that I had a hydrosalpinx from my right tube which is partly removed due to ectopic and bursting the tube 10 years ago. I thought this fluid is in the tube and is leaking into the cavity, but when I went to my clinic today I asked about the fluid, and asked her to point this out to me and she said it is in the uterine cavity, there is none in the cul-de-sac.  This 4th time of IVF and never had this been noticed before. I am taking Vibramycin – doxycline for 10 days and this morning after taking my tablet I have this burning sensation in my stomach…is it okay to take a rennie? As it mentions these could stop the tablets working? This burning only happened after 30 mins of taking the tablet? 4 hours have passed and still got this strange burning sensation in my stomach? I am 5 days into taking the tablets 100mg twice a day. They said even though the fluid is there the tablet will kill the harmful bacteria is this true? They will aspirate the fluid out on EC.  I look forward to hearing your views on this matter. Thank you. x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hiya,

Sorry to read about your previous losses    Hope that your 5 follies are the ones that give you success this time around     

It is a recognised practice to using doxycycline in patients with hydrosalpinx to try and minimise any risk from the fluid that can leak into the uterus. It is known that this fluid can interfere with early pregnancy and in theory the antibiotics are used to minimise this risk (the evidence isn't all that overwhelming that it works but it doesn't do any harm so on the whole probably worth taking)

You can get GI upset, pain and oesphagitis when taking doxycycline so it may be that you are now getting side effects from taking them   Rennies contain calcium which can interfere with the absorbtion of the antibiotic so you can't take them at the same time. If you are still getting symptoms you can take them after about an hour if you need to. Hopefully you'll be able to persevere witht he course. Do speak to your clinic if the pain gets much worse though.

Best wishes
Maz x


----------



## Dubaichick (Nov 25, 2010)

Hi Mazv,
Thank you for the info.  I took a couple of rennies 7 hrs after the tablet but still having this burning feeling not indigestion just feels hot inside. Ihave been taking them for 5 days now so strange how being different, maybe didn't eat enough B4 taking. Thanks for your good wishes.


----------

